# Eugene Oneguin, ONE of the most romantic operas I've ever heard.



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

written by Konstantin Shilovsky and the composer and his brother Modest, and is based on the novel in verse by Alexander Pushkin.

Lensky's aria just before the duel (as Pushkin) and before dying is extremely touching and sensitive.














The text in English:

Where have you gone, o golden days of my spring?
What does the day coming has in store for me?
It escapes my eyes, it is hidden!
Shall I fall to the deadly arrow, or will it pass by?
All for better, there is a pre-determined time
For life and for sleep
Blessed is a day of simple tasks
And blessed is the day of troubles.

Will the day beam shine in the morning
And the bright day shall reign
And I, well, will I, perhaps, will descent 
Into mysterious darkness of my fatal tomb?
And the memory of a strange poet will fall into Abyss
The world shall forget me, but you, you, Olga!
Tell me, will you, the maiden of beauty, come to shed a tear
Over the early urn
And think "he loved me, he devoted to me
The gloomy dawn of a troubled life!"
Ah Olga, I did love you,
To you alone I devoted
The gloomy dawn of my troubled life
Yes Olga, I did love you!

My wonderful friend, my dear friend,
Come, for I am your husband, etc.

Where have you gone, o golden days of my spring?

Translation by Stephen Ettinger ([email protected])

He already had the presentiment that he was going to die...

Please give your advice...

Thank you

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree. Any excuse to post a video of my new favourite.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

yes is amazing and very romantic. unfortunately i know only this opera of Piotr. but does anybody know how are the other operas, especially those not performed so much? are very similar to eugene? thanks


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Evgeni, 3rd act. The guy is Prince Gremin...I don't like the singer's voice...

Try this...






or this






or this






Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002, you're back! I primarily remember your past contributions for building awareness and appreciation of Russian Romantic repertoire, in particular Russian vocal music. Look forward to more of this.

_Eugene Oneguin_ is one of the best Russian Romantic operas. Maybe you might like to start a poll to see which Russian Romantic opera is a clear favourite here?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> yes is amazing and very romantic. unfortunately i know only this opera of Piotr. but *does anybody know how are the other operas, especially those not performed so much? *are very similar to eugene? thanks


 The only other one I know is Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), and I like it but not as much as Eugene Onegin. It is a very good opera, don't read me wrong, I believe I didn't appreciate it as much because I was expecting the same spectacular level of quality so I was a bit disappointed - you know, when you approach something with your expectations too high and you get a bit frustrated? I probably would have loved it if I had seen if before Eugene. No, it is not similar to Eugene, it's a lot darker and somber. But the original poster of this thread is quite the expert in the Russian repertoire and I believe, has seen/listened to all of Tchaikovsky's operas, and will be better equipped to tell you about the others.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree, Pikovaia dama (the queen of spades) is not his greatest. He has much more though...Let's see:

The maid of Orleans quite beautiful...(Jeanne d'Arc)














Mazeppa (a girl who falls in love with an old bandit who ruin everybody around him; everybody dies at the end - Pushkin)

Dark opera










Iolanta (la fille du roi René) A blind girl who doesn't know she's blind, she falls in love with a prince, he tells him and she succed to see again (happy ending)






The sorceress ( a bad opera about a woman who owns a tavern and falls inlove with a duke or someting like that, everybody dies)






Tcherevichky (a wonderful comedy based on the Gogol play as well as Rimsky-Korsakov) - happy ending, very funny -LOVELY














Voyevoda, un unfinished opera, lovely - I have no idea about the plot.










Undine, really excerpts...almost everything was lost (burned?) a few numbers were recovered...
Reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undina_(Tchaikovsky)

Opritchnik (Ivan the terrible regrouped some nobles in order to fight for him) Beautiful opera Boris Godunov's style, very Russian, unlike Pikovaya dama














I love deeply Russian opera and not just romantic I am a Rimsky-Korsakov fan and I have his 15 operas, Dargomizsky, Arensky, Rubinstein...and of course modern composers (soviet) ..But I don't want to write too long for now...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Anton Rubinstein, also a romantic. His opera the demon is terrific...it tells how the demon became what he is nowadays...Love is the subject










Impressive aria, n'est-ce pas?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> myaskovsky2002, you're back! I primarily remember your past contributions for building awareness and appreciation of Russian Romantic repertoire, in particular Russian vocal music. Look forward to more of this.
> 
> _Eugene Oneguin_ is one of the best Russian Romantic operas. Maybe you might like to start a poll to see which Russian Romantic opera is a clear favourite here?


Dear Harpsichord...You cannot like what you don't know! Russian are kind of unknown in the West. I don't know many Romantic composers in Russia. Maybe Rubinstein, Arensky, Tchaikovsky...Who else? I have no idea. Rachmaninov, romantic...? yeah, perhaps (late romantic). Raphael (Arnesky) is kind of a cute short opera...Aleko, Francesca di Rimini or the Miserly Knight, Monna Vanna are just ok...(Rachmaninov)...generally more dark than romantic...Rachmaninov composed very dark music too...

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> The only other one I know is Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), and I like it but not as much as Eugene Onegin. It is a very good opera, don't read me wrong, I believe I didn't appreciate it as much because I was expecting the same spectacular level of quality so I was a bit disappointed - you know, when you approach something with your expectations too high and you get a bit frustrated? I probably would have loved it if I had seen if before Eugene. No, it is not similar to Eugene, it's a lot darker and somber. But the original poster of this thread is quite the expert in the Russian repertoire and I believe, has seen/listened to all of Tchaikovsky's operas, and will be better equipped to tell you about the others.


The queen of spades (Pikovaia dama) = la reina de la pizza...

I saw Pikovaia dama at the Kirov theatre one thousand years ago (1971) and didn't like it...The kids..at the beginning playing as soldiers...The "mise en scene" were in my humble opinion a little artificial. Tchaikovsky changed the end! Tchaikovsky's Herman (German in Russian) dies, Pushkin German does not. Tchaikovsky made his own justice! The short story is appealing...of course I read it...The opera has some interesting moments...but "no links"...Onieguin...every "moment" or scene is linked with the following...I'd say Onieguin had a lot of real INSPIRATION...Pikovaia dama less...IMHO

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> The only other one I know is Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), and I like it but not as much as Eugene Onegin. It is a very good opera, don't read me wrong, I believe I didn't appreciate it as much because I was expecting the same spectacular level of quality so I was a bit disappointed - you know, when you approach something with your expectations too high and you get a bit frustrated? I probably would have loved it if I had seen if before Eugene. No, it is not similar to Eugene, it's a lot darker and somber. But the original poster of this thread is quite the expert in the Russian repertoire and I believe, has seen/listened to all of Tchaikovsky's operas, and will be better equipped to tell you about the others.


Try Tcherevitchky - the slippers of the tsarina (If I remember well you have already bought it), it is beautiful, funny and the story is amazing (Gogol), Rimsky-Korsakov composed another opera on the same story, Christmas Eve. Wonderful also, I found the DVD for this at my weird place...

For Tchaikovsky:










Salutations de Montréal

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Martin, I've been trying to refrain from patronizing vendors who violate copy rights (it's against Danish law that presides over this forum, given the location of our servers), so, I had to delete your link. Sorry.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Martin, I've been trying to refrain from patronizing vendors who violate copy rights (it's against Danish law that presides over this forum, given the location of our servers), so, I had to delete your link. Sorry.


No problem...Just for you to know than in the USA you have at least two places where you can get very rare CDs and DVDs...I won't give the names though...

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> No problem...Just for you to know than in the USA you have at least two places where you can get very rare CDs and DVDs...I won't give the names though...
> 
> Martin


 Yeah, I know about them, and have bought from them in the past before I decided to be more coherent about this. I feel that it is important to support the commercial versions which benefit the opera houses, the artists, etc., in order to keep this niche market alive. If these copyright-infringing vendors didn't exist, we might get a more lively commercial market. If everybody stopped buying from them, they'd go out of business and the demand would turn to regular commercial products, which would in its turn bring greater incentive for the commercial recording companies to release new products.

The argument for these vendors has always been - "but these are operas that are not available elsewhere." First, it's not entirely true, they do sell pirate versions of many operas that have been released as commercial DVDs (often, the exact same version). Second, if people did not have any way to buy certain operas, they might start writing to the regular companies and demanding a release.

I know that what I'm saying is wishful thinking. Human nature is such that there will always be a willing public to buy for bargain prices these bootlegs that undermine the regular market.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Something true...something not true.

When "they" have versions I can get elsewhere, I don't hesitate and buy them at amazon.ca, amazon.com or eventually ebay.
First: there are legal, they have subtitles in "known" languages, the image is great..."Theirs" is the opposite.

But many operas are not commercial versions, my son reproached me this several times, but they are UNIQUE. As a "collectionneur" I have no choice...It is so wonderful to have the Rimsky's Christmas eve on DVD, even if it is in English.
I bought Volo di Notte (Dallapiccola) with subtitles in Japanese! But try to have it elsewhere...You cannot even have it on CD. A French friend who worked in Radio-France many years got me two versions!!!!! I alse bought Dr. Faust (Schnittke), many Smetana operas, many Janacek... I always "replace" my weird versions when I can get something legal and better...

I could have all Richard Strauss operas..Otherwise....NIET.

My French friend also gave me many things he recorded from TV (HD!). France is a wonderful country culturally speaking, Canada sucks. He passed away three years ago.

Best regards

Martin


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I agree, Pikovaia dama (the queen of spades) is not his greatest. He has much more though...Let's see:
> 
> .


I'd not agree, although I have never seen Pique dame it is considered the greatest masterpiece of opera together with Evgenij and in many enciclopedias are quotated these two operas, the others are less famous. However, i found a recording of Čerevički with roždstvenskij at cagliari thetre, I hope Ill like.
I agree with myaskovsky about France, it's investing a lot in art and culture.its a pity that not so long ago we could say the same for Italy...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> I'd not agree, although I have never seen Pique dame it is considered the greatest masterpiece of opera together with Evgenij and in many enciclopedias are quotated these two operas, the others are less famous. However, i found a recording of Čerevički with roždstvenskij at cagliari thetre, I hope Ill like.
> I agree with myaskovsky about France, it's investing a lot in art and culture.its a pity that not so long ago we could say the same for Italy...


 Well, I hear you, but I think that Martin has a point. Pique Dame is his second *most famous* opera and I like it, but it doesn't necessarily mean it's his second best. Sometimes works get to be famous for various reasons but more obscure ones are actually better.

Case in point, consider these two Verdi operas: Nabucco is much more famous than Macbeth but I prefer the latter. Another very notable example - you won't find any guide/encyclopedia that will tell you that Der Rosenkavalier is not Richard Strauss' most famous opera, and widely considered to be his masterpiece. Well, I think that Die Frau Ohne Schatten is superior (although I love Der Rosenkavalier as well). Take the case of Puccini. While I agree with most people who think that La Bohème is his best, when I think of second best my taste differs from most fans who will quote Tosca or Madama Butterfly (some will also say that Tosca is better than La Bohème). I personally like better a much more humble part of his works: Il Tabarro. This one is more linked to individual taste and less defensible, but it just goes to say that there are different strokes for different folks.

I think it is important to read encyclopedias and opera guides, but it is even more important to listen to (or watch) operas with an open mind and form your own opinion. I don't always agree with critics and authors of opera guides.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Something true...something not true.
> 
> When "they" have versions I can get elsewhere, I don't hesitate and buy them at amazon.ca, amazon.com or eventually ebay.
> First: there are legal, they have subtitles in "known" languages, the image is great..."Theirs" is the opposite.
> ...


I partially agree with you when it's a matter of truly unique, rare operas that can't be found elsewhere and won't ever be released commercially. And this is pretty much how these businesses started, and I used to consider them valid. But then, they became greedy and grew into much more outrageous copyright violations. So now you get for $30 the commercially available production of an opera like L'Elisir d'Amore with Anna Netrebko and Villazón, but you get the *exact* same performance released by one of these bootleg houses, copied from a TV broadcast of the same image. Then they sell it for $5. This really irks me and undermines the market for opera houses and performers. You know, similarly to what the Met does - they license some of their recordings to PBS - some European houses do it as well. The fact that they play these recordings on TV doesn't mean that they are simultaneously licensing a pirate operation to make hundreds of copies of the production and sell them for one sixth of the price of the licensed product.

I actually was saddened when I realized what these guys were doing, because I lost my possibility of getting access to the most obscure operas, since now I stopped patronizing them for good. Had they continued to only release rare, obscure, old performances that will never otherwise see the light of day, I'd have continued to patronize them. But now you open their website and half of the front page for each composer has these recent performances highlighted in red that are in direct competition with the commercial, officially licensed products. It's outrageous, Martin. The more these folks grow, the more they'll jeopardize an already fragile market.

You don't want to see the high quality products with DTS sound, multiple subtitles, bonus features, etc, become less numerous because people are not buying them, because they'd rather buy some pirate DVD of the same performance for $5, right?

Let's not kill the golden eggs goose.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Well, I hear you, but I think that Martin has a point. Pique Dame is his second *most famous* opera and I like it, but it doesn't necessarily mean it's his second best. Sometimes works get to be famous for various reasons but more obscure ones are actually better.
> 
> Case in point, consider these two Verdi operas: Nabucco is much more famous than Macbeth but I prefer the latter. Another very notable example - you won't find any guide/encyclopedia that will tell you that Der Rosenkavalier is not Richard Strauss' most famous opera, and widely considered to be his masterpiece. Well, I think that Die Frau Ohne Schatten is superior (although I love Der Rosenkavalier as well). Take the case of Puccini. While I agree with most people who think that La Bohème is his best, when I think of second best my taste differs from most fans who will quote Tosca or Madama Butterfly (some will also say that Tosca is better than La Bohème). I personally like better a much more humble part of his works: Il Tabarro. This one is more linked to individual taste and less defensible, but it just goes to say that there are different strokes for different folks.
> 
> ...


Can we discuss about tastes? I strongly doubt. Almaviva and I said "we do not like", not...it is bad. How can you convince me to like something I don't enjoy so much. Tchaikovsky has his Boris Godunov...This is Opritchnik, a very serious and Russian opera...This is ANOTHER Tchaikovsky (not very known in the West) Tchaikovsky had always been attracted by two different cultures: French (his mother's fault?) and the Russian culture. Tcherevitchky and Opritchnik are really Russian, The Orleans' maiden and his ballets were rather French....This is JUST my opinion.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I partially agree with you when it's a matter of truly unique, rare operas that can't be found elsewhere and won't ever be released commercially. And this is pretty much how these businesses started, and I used to consider them valid. But then, they became greedy and grew into much more outrageous copyright violations. So now you get for $30 the commercially available production of an opera like L'Elisir d'Amore with Anna Netrebko and Villazón, but you get the *exact* same performance released by one of these bootleg houses, copied from a TV broadcast of the same image. Then they sell it for $5. This really irks me and undermines the market for opera houses and performers. You know, similarly to what the Met does 
=====================================================

As I said before...I am TOTALLY against that!!!!!! I'd never ancourage them and rather I'll buy the commercial version..(when I don't have enough money I just don't buy or wait). My son is a musician and he was a victim of downloads...A friend told me to download as many free movies as I want. My answer was no. These people are not aware about the harm they are doing. I am. I do not do this.

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I partially agree with you when it's a matter of truly unique, rare operas that can't be found elsewhere and won't ever be released commercially. And this is pretty much how these businesses started, and I used to consider them valid. But then, they became greedy and grew into much more outrageous copyright violations. So now you get for $30 the commercially available production of an opera like L'Elisir d'Amore with Anna Netrebko and Villazón, but you get the *exact* same performance released by one of these bootleg houses, copied from a TV broadcast of the same image. Then they sell it for $5. This really irks me and undermines the market for opera houses and performers. You know, similarly to what the Met does
> =====================================================
> 
> As I said before...I am TOTALLY against that!!!!!! I'd never ancourage them and rather I'll buy the commercial version..(when I don't have enough money I just don't buy or wait). My son is a musician and he was a victim of downloads...A friend told me to download as many free movies as I want. My answer was no. These people are not aware about the harm they are doing. I am. I do not do this.
> ...


Good that you feel this way, but when you buy from them the obscure operas, indirectly you keep them in business and then you enable them so that they do what they did to L'Elisir d'Amore.

I say, if we all stop patronizing them and they go bankrupt, the market will actually improve and we'll see more high-quality, commercial releases.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Good that you feel this way, but when you buy from them the obscure operas, indirectly you keep them in business and then you enable them so that they do what they did to L'Elisir d'Amore.
> 
> I say, if we all stop patronizing them and they go bankrupt, the market will actually improve and we'll see more high-quality, commercial releases.


I guess I'm selfish, Almaviva...providing me rare operas that I cannot find otherwise it is ok for me. I don't want them go to bankrupt, just not to compete with commercial operas...and to be sincere, their fake commercial operas suck! No subtitles, or subtitles in South Cantonese, blurred image, awful sound are part of their package....ALWAYS. Once I bought a commercial version without knowing (by mistake), I was horrified and succeded to buy the real one, the good one. Extremely different. Rare operas and commercial operas are different fields...No competition at all...There is a place for both. Some commercial versions suck: the new Tsar's bride it is a very old VHS became a DVD...amazon...The old version in B & W is MUCH better.

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess I'm selfish, Almaviva...providing me rare operas that I cannot find otherwise it is ok for me. I don't want them go to bankrupt, just not to compete with commercial operas...and to be sincere, their fake commercial operas suck! No subtitles, or subtitles in South Cantonese, blurred image, awful sound are part of their package....ALWAYS. Once I bought a commercial version without knowing (by mistake), I was horrified and succeded to buy the real one, the good one. Extremely different. Rare operas and commercial operas are different fields...No competition at all...There is a place for both. Some commercial versions suck: the new Tsar's bride it is a very old VHS became a DVD...amazon...The old version in B & W is MUCH better.
> 
> Martin


 Not always. They do have some high quality DVDs that directly compete with commercial versions. I know from the time I used to buy from them. For example, they have a Bluebeard's Castle that is rather indistinguishable from the commercial release of the same performance. They have a Billy Bud and a Roméo et Juliette that are equally flawless with excellent image and sound. No, they do compete with commercial releases.

Like I said, I'd continue to patronize them if they only did rare and unavailable operas. By getting greedy and becoming true pirates, they lost me. I'm just a drop in the ocean, though, and I bet they're doing just fine. But I do my part by discouraging others to buy from them.

I know that only a few people will listen and it won't make any difference, but I try.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I partially agree with you when it's a matter of truly unique, rare operas that can't be found elsewhere and won't ever be released commercially. And this is pretty much how these businesses started, and I used to consider them valid. But then, they became greedy and grew into much more outrageous copyright violations. So now you get for $30 the commercially available production of an opera like L'Elisir d'Amore with Anna Netrebko and Villazón, but you get the *exact* same performance released by one of these bootleg houses, copied from a TV broadcast of the same image. Then they sell it for $5. This really irks me and undermines the market for opera houses and performers. You know, similarly to what the Met does
> =====================================================
> 
> As I said before...I am TOTALLY against that!!!!!! I'd never ancourage them and rather I'll buy the commercial version..(when I don't have enough money I just don't buy or wait). My son is a musician and he was a victim of downloads...A friend told me to download as many free movies as I want. My answer was no. These people are not aware about the harm they are doing. I am. I do not do this.
> ...


when speaking of records I must say that many questions are underway. for example i can not say that cash receipts of the recordings are in favor of the artists, and for artists i mean not only the first damas but also the components of orchestra who have a tremendous job. i think that they do earn nothing from the records and all takings go to recording companies and first tenors. although this system is a bit 'changed recently i I don't support it, i mean, do you know who benefits from this?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Not always. They do have some high quality DVDs that directly compete with commercial versions. I know from the time I used to buy from them. For example, they have a Bluebeard's Castle that is rather indistinguishable from the commercial release of the same performance. They have a Billy Bud and a Roméo et Juliette that are equally flawless with excellent image and sound. No, they do compete with commercial releases.
> 
> Like I said, I'd continue to patronize them if they only did rare and unavailable operas. By getting greedy and becoming true pirates, they lost me. I'm just a drop in the ocean, though, and I bet they're doing just fine. But I do my part by discouraging others to buy from them.
> 
> I know that only a few people will listen and it won't make any difference, but I try.


Martin buying weird stuff...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> when speaking of records I must say that many questions are underway. for example i can not say that cash receipts of the recordings are in favor of the artists, and for artists i mean not only the first damas but also the components of orchestra who have a tremendous job. i think that they do earn nothing from the records and all takings go to recording companies and first tenors. although this system is a bit 'changed recently i I don't support it, i mean, do you know who benefits from this?


CD recordings do benefit orchestras as well as singers.
DVD recordings usually don't benefit the artists but rather the opera companies (which indirectly benefits the artists by providing them with a financially healthy institution that will extend job offers to them)
This is my understanding. I may be wrong. Others here may know more about these copyright issues.
One thing I do know: pirate copies and bootlegs don't benefit anybody except the owner of the operation.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> CD recordings do benefit orchestras as well as singers.
> DVD recordings usually don't benefit the artists but rather the opera companies (which indirectly benefits the artists by providing them with a financially healthy institution that will extend job offers to them)
> This is my understanding. I may be wrong. Others here may know more about these copyright issues.
> One thing I do know: pirate copies and bootlegs don't benefit anybody except the owner of the operation.


I'm wondering if you KNOW that or it is just wishfull thinking? I consider myself as a dreamer...but you, my friend....LOL. It would be nice if it would be true...

Natürlich

Martin...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> CD recordings do benefit orchestras as well as singers.
> *DVD recordings usually don't benefit the artists* but rather the opera companies (which indirectly benefits the artists by providing them with a financially healthy institution that will extend job offers to them)
> This is my understanding. I may be wrong. Others here may know more about these copyright issues.
> One thing I do know: pirate copies and bootlegs don't benefit anybody except the owner of the operation.


Not directly, but indirectly it benefits the artist if they give a good performance. Eugene Onegin on DVD was my introduction to Dmitri Aleksandrovich Hvorostovsky. I have since purchased several CD sets featuring Dmitri.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Russians have done romance better than Italians for hundreds of years, so I'm hardly surprised. Italian romance is loud and peacock-y. Russian romance actually seems like a convincing story between people with real feelings and real chemistry.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Interesting twist on Eugene Onegin in the liner notes for the set conducted by Fedoseyev. After noting the importance (in early nineteenth century Russia) of a girl finding a husband to avoid being branded an old maid for the rest of her life, the notes go on,



> It is therefore pure irony, that it is at this party [Tatiana's birthday party] that Lenski challenges his friend Onegin to fight a duel: were it not for this (for him fatal) incident, Madame Larina might never have left for Saint Petersburgt, and Tatiana would never have met Prince Gremin...


----------



## Echolane (Nov 19, 2018)

Romantic, yes, definitely! Most romantic? It depends! I like too many “romantic” operas to accord Eugene Onegin the title of most romantic. And then it depends on the performance a great deal.

I’m really familiar with only two performances of Eugene Onegin. My first Onegin was at San Francisco Opera with Mirella Freni and Thomas Allen and Nicholai Ghiaurov and I was absolutely shattered at the end. But was that all Tchaikovsky? I think it had a lot to do with Thomas Allen. No superlatives can really do his performance justice!

I also loved the more recent Met production with Renee Fleming and Dmitri Hvorotovsky, but I wasn't shattered at the ending. In fact, far from it and I think the way Dmitri played the ending somehow dimished my overall judgement of the whole for me. And I hasten to add, I’m a very big fan of Dmitri. 

I’ve seen two other performances as DVD and they didn’t send me over the moon either.

So for me, it depends a lot on the performance.

I saw a performance of Pique Dame many years ago at San Francisco Opera and I remember it only as okay. But I recently watched the Met’s more recent version with Placido Domingo in the lead role and it was STUNNING! A really exceptional performance. So again my judgement is very much colored by the performance.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Echolane said:


> I also loved the more recent Met production with Renee Fleming and Dmitri Hvorotovsky, but I wasn't shattered at the ending. In fact, far from it and I think the way Dmitri played the ending somehow dimished my overall judgement of the whole for me. And I hasten to add, I'm a very big fan of Dmitri.


Interesting because that was my first Eugene Onegin and I love that ending.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

If you want an Onegin who is an absolute mess at the end, Kwiecien in both the new Met prod and the Bolshoi one. He just falls to pieces. He even threatens to shoot himself in the Bolshoi, to which Tatiana more or less goes "Then Perish". (On an unrelated note I stan Tatiana like crazy.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sieglinde said:


> If you want an Onegin who is an absolute mess at the end, Kwiecien in both the new Met prod and the Bolshoi one. He just falls to pieces. He even threatens to shoot himself in the Bolshoi, to which Tatiana more or less goes "Then Perish". (On an unrelated note I stan Tatiana like crazy.)


The Bolshoi production with Kwiecien is one of my favorites, mainly for Tatiana Monogarova, thought Kwiecien is very good too. I was not so fond of the almost shooting himself ending though. I have the Met with Kwiecien but have not watched it yet.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> The Bolshoi production with Kwiecien is one of my favorites, mainly for Tatiana Monogarova, thought Kwiecien is very good too. I was not so fond of the almost shooting himself ending though. I have the Met with Kwiecien but have not watched it yet.


You MUST watch the Met one with Netrebko and Kwiecen, you are in for a treat!

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Conte said:


> You MUST watch the Met one with Netrebko and Kwiecen, you are in for a treat!
> 
> N.


Greatly looking forward to it! I am also caught up in some Traviata DVDs so time-limited.


----------

